# Beautiful Pheasant



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*PICTURE COMPETITION WEEK 4

Please post your best OTHER* picture in this thread and it will be moved to here:

2007 Week 4 - Other

*Pictures of pets, people, wildlife, scenery, etc. are allowed in the OTHER category.
*


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Here is a picture of a Red golden Pheasant male I had 2 yrs ago, in this pic he is thinking if he should fan his ruff up for me or not.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Fancyfowl4ever said:


> Here is a picture of a Red golden Pheasant male I had 2 yrs ago, in this pic he is thinking if he should fan his ruff up for me or not.


So did you get a show?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I had to move this to the Other Birds, Story and Picture sharing as Fancyfowl already had an entry in the Other category during Week 1 of the picture competition. Sorry!

This is an absolutely gorgeous bird!

Terry


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh, I thought that every new start of a contest you got the chance to post a pic. Oh well.


I didn't get a show, he went back to his hen and showed off to her


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh my, he is absolutely stunning! Save him for next year's contest for sure.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Oh my, he is absolutely stunning! Save him for next year's contest for sure.


Stunning indeed!! I love the fan he's got going on........so it fans from the back of his head to under the eyes? That is TOO cool.............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This may be the most beautiful bird I have ever seen. Would love to see more pictures of him. Is he still living?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

All I can say is WOW

Reti


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

He sady is not alive anymore, I let him free range and since golden pheasant become quite tame they are the only pheasants that wont run away when let out. My neighbours dog chased after him one day though and ripped his tail feathers out and spooked him into the woods...... haven't seen him since(the coyotes most likely got him).

After he was gone I had quit with the Golden Pheasants until 2 months ago when someone contacted me and asked me if I want all her birds(our Pet, Farm & Garden store gave her my number) since she doesn't want them anymore.
In her collection was a trio of Golden Pheasants, a male yellow golden and 2 red golden hens.
So I got more now, I find the Yellow male not as stunning tho. 

The males will let the Ruff hang down the back of the neck when relaxed and not showing-off to a girl,








and when they show-off they only fan the side the girl is on(or whom ever they try to impress). While doing so they hiss and squeal.









Very entertaining birds to watch, easy to keep and if you get them young and get lots of attention they can be awesome pets.

After I got the golden trio this spring I had to get myself a young('06) Red golden pair at the auction..... I am bad, I keep getting more and more.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for the additional pictures. These birds are simply stunning. It is really neat how he can control his ruff to let it hang down on one side only.

They don't appear to be very large birds.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I am wowed. I've never seen these birds before. Absolutely exquisite. Thank you for the pictures and the information about them.

Margarret


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

does this count?


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree with Lady Tarheel. These are the most beautiful birds I've ever seen.
Litewings


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeon kid said:


> does this count?


Is that a pheasant also, Pigeon Kid?

Terry


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

That looks like a Juvenile prairie chicken or juvenile grouse.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i think it is. but i really dont know!
i think it is a grouse.




pk


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...



I can't wait to get that Farm...and have some!


Lol...


No room here...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW!  What beautiful and vibrant colored birds. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigbird2121 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have been looking red golden eggs to incubate. I have a similiar situation that you had. I had a pair and last month my hen "flew the coop", literally! My roo is very upset. I have a really good incubator and was wondering if you would sell me a few eggs? Thanks in advance for your consideration.


----------

